
Nassim Nicholas Taleb: The Corona Crisis Is Not a Black Swan - kervokian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb2pXXUSzmI&feature=youtu.be
======
cjbenedikt
Seriously? Does anybody care if it is or isn't?

